# Free Photo Editing Software



## Ken Massingale (Apr 19, 2005)

I've been using PaintShop Pro since version 4 was in Beta, and came on 1, 3.5" floppy. I've also used versions of PhotoShop, ULead and some others. All of these, including PaintShop, have gotten expensive and have a sognificant learning curve.
There's a new option now available.
Paint.NET started out as a student project at Washington State University. The studentsâ€™ original purpose was to supercharge Windowsâ€™ Microsoft Paint. It had some sponsorship from Microsoft.
It has layer capability, and I find the photo enhancement features just as good as PaintShop.
I have been evaluating and testing it for awhile as a probable replacement for PSP for our Intranets webmasters. It's still in Beta, due to be released the end of April.
The URL for info and downloading is http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/
Enjoy, or discard,[V] as you please.
ken


----------



## jckossoy (Apr 19, 2005)

Picasa is also a good basic editing tool.  <s>You can get it over at googles web site.</s>  Here's the web site, best of all, it's FREE![]

http://www.picasa.com/index.php?tid=Y2NpZD0zNzQ4

Kol Tov,


----------



## vick (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.vicman.net/index.htm
This is another good free photo editor.  It has a nag screen but it is good.

By the way incase someone was thinking I am bias, I have no association with this product despite the name.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks, Ken.  I've been testing out PSP and sure would like to have a good, FREE Photo editor!  I'll check this one out!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 19, 2005)

There's also an open source Photoshop-like program called the Gimp.  It's about as complicated as Photoshop; that is, it isn't quite as easy as Paintshop Pro!


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 20, 2005)

According to the web site, Paintnet will only work with Windows XP and Windows 2000 so it is not for everyone!!!


----------



## Chuck C (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Ken, I downloaded paint.net and it looks pretty good.  I have used PSP forever and have liked it.  I have been using Adobe photo elements recently but the paint part isn't as featured as was PSP.  I hadn't used it in a while and saw the price esclating also.  This one is nice and resembles the features of PSP.  I use picasso for photo organization and backup and its nice and free also.


----------



## WoodChucker (Apr 20, 2005)

Photofiltre is one of the best free photo editing programs I've found. And make sure you also download the many plugins for it. This program is really cool and has an online forum and tutorials for it.
http://www.photofiltre.com/


----------



## driften (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy._
> <br />According to the web site, Paintnet will only work with Windows XP and Windows 2000 so it is not for everyone!!!



Yep.... I tend to live in Linux.


----------

